# Rear hatch lock drives me crazy



## brucemcg (Aug 25, 2003)

When I open the doors on my touareg, the rear hatch does not unlock. When I try to program it as an option to open the rear hatch when I unlock the doors, it works for awhile. But, it always goes back to not opening. I recall a few months ago a similar question or post about a solution, like reprogramming something else first or at the same time. Any solutions?
Thanks,
-Bruce


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (brucemcg)*

Just thought I'd say hi, and hope to see you around the Fremont area. Did you get yours from Bob Lewis?
Sorry I don't have an answer for your issue. I used the MFI menu to program all doors to unlock when I unlock the vehicle, and it has done so every since. Good luck troubleshooting.
--Offroad Gray V8


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (TReg510)*

This does my head in too.... The only easy answer I've found is to remember to hit the 'hatch unlock' button on the door before getting out - or hit the 'door unlock' button twice on the door itself...
But agree, it is maddening - as I often want to open the hatch to get my briefcase or bags out before backing the car against the wall - and I tend to forget to do either of the above pretty much every day!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (brucemcg)*

Rest easy my perplexed toureg friend, the answer is in sight :
Some Touareg owners have reported that the following steps will cause the Touareg to retain its comfort settings: 
1) Get in and start the Touareg. 
2) Program your comfort settings using the menu system in the MFI. 

Credit where credits due....Copyright (c) 2003 Jason Sewell








3) Save your seating position to one of the three memories using the buttons on the side of the driver's seat. 
4) Turn off the ignition, remove the key, and exit the Touareg. 
5) Close the driver's door, and lock the door by physically inserting the metal key into the door and turning it.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (Leweyb)*

FWIW, this procedure has NEVER worked for me for more than a few cold starts. I think it has to do with the fact that we use both key fobs all the time. I stopped worrying about once I figured that I couldn't get the settings to stick permanently. Afterall, it's not that difficult to pull the little lever on the driver door....


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

I had this issue as well and just had the dealer program it while it was in for my 5000 service. Looks like they reset everything as my seat settings were toast. However now all the doors and trunk unlock as I wish. We will see how long that lasts.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (Leweyb)*

Where do you insert the key? Ours with the Convenience Package has no keyholes on any of the doors...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (chickdr)*

I guess you pray the car's battery doesn't die when the car is locked or you will have to break "something" to get in.


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (chickdr)*

There is no key for the hatch.


----------



## mmmmm127 (Oct 22, 2003)

It was more than a month before I realised one had to press the hatch release button down on the key fob for 2-3 seconds, and se the lights flash (twice) B4 the hatch was unlocked; also after locking the car up, one can unlock the hatch (only) this way, and upon closing the hatch, the cat automatically relocks with the little chirp sound, but then i'm Irish


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (brucemcg)*

I had the same situation in the beginning. And yes it drives you crazy. I found on again / off again hatch unlocking. I couldn't figure it out at first but this is what I discovered. I keep my Treg in a locked garage and do not have to lock it at work. I programmed the key that I used using the steps outlined by Leweyb without using step 3 as I use both keys and so does my wife. The two items left out of step 5 is that you have less than 30 seconds to physically lock the driver's door with your key and you must unlock the door with that key's remote before using your other key. And finally what really screwed me up (remember, I use both keys) is that you need to program the Treg with BOTH keys. If you only program it with one key the Treg will revert back to factory settings when you use the non-programmed key.
A bit long but I hope this helps.


----------



## lotusbob (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (brucemcg)*

that was the first feature that was driving me crazy. i went in and changed the unlock mode for the first click to unlock all doors and the rear hatch also. Now it works just as i would expect, the rear hatch stays unlocked all the time the doors are unlocked


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Where do you insert the key? Ours with the Convenience Package has no keyholes on any of the doors...

Really? Your driver's door doesn't have a keyhole?


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (brucemcg)*

Not only did our settings get lost (we only use one key, so thats not a reason), but its not even an option in the MFI anymore! Where'd it go?
I set it to unlock all doors, but it doesn't include the hatch!
Damn this car is frustrating!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Use the MFI to program "All doors" to open. You may be losing the settigns when multiple users with multiple keys are using the vehicle. Someone, may be unknowingly tampering with the settings. 
I have also recently found that for small stuff the glass hatch is the easiest and best way to open and close.
Cy


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

If you have lost the settings on your comfort settings on your treg (meaning the option is gone) - you have some faults in the computer that need to be cleared out. Mine did this brfore my battery completely dies (3 days later). Dealer said it had 13 faults, due to the battery prob. Cleared them, and all was fine.
Hope this helps..


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (spinnetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spinnetti* »_Not only did our settings get lost (we only use one key, so thats not a reason), but its not even an option in the MFI anymore! Where'd it go?
I set it to unlock all doors, but it doesn't include the hatch!
Damn this car is frustrating!

pull out the fuse for comfort settings on the passenger side.
start the engine.
turn off the engine.
put the fuse back.
i think this must be in the FAQs
edit:
it is not in the faqs and i am not sure where i got the info i posted. it may be wrong so try at your own risk. 
it is possible the problem can be cured by changing the language in the MFI


_Modified by ****us at 4:12 PM 1-10-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (****us)*

FWIW, we in the Phaeton forum have discovered that if changes are made to the coding of the car using a VAG-COM or a VAS 5051 - 5052, this will kind of blow out the memory the car has of certain convenience settings. For example, if we recode the DRL settings of the Phaeton with a scan tool, all the interior cabin lights need to be reset with the appropriate push-buttons after the coding has been done.
Not sure if this helps with the problem under discussion here, but it might provide a missing piece of the puzzle.
Michael


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (brucemcg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brucemcg* »_When I open the doors on my touareg, the rear hatch does not unlock. When I try to program it as an option to open the rear hatch when I unlock the doors, it works for awhile. But, it always goes back to not opening. I recall a few months ago a similar question or post about a solution, like reprogramming something else first or at the same time. Any solutions?
Thanks,
-Bruce

I don't know if you guys know this, but there is an updated convenience control module (software version 0200) that takes care of the system losing it's MFI convenience settings. (sorry if this info is in another forum or the archive, this module came out months ago)


----------



## olsonjs (Aug 9, 2002)

It is a little confusing (or maybe it's just late at night. But:
(1) when I unluck my Touareg with the button on the key, all doors always unlock,including the rear hatch.
(2) However, although i have the settings on "automatic unlock", whenthe car is stoped and turned off, the four door unlock and the rear hatch does not. The dealer has said that this is just the way it is, can't be changed.
Does anybody know any different? This is an annoyance. Is there a way to reprogram (i.e., for the dealer to reprogram) so that the rear hatch opens alson twith the four doors when the car is st on auto-unlock?
Thanks,
JSO


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (brucemcg)*

It drove me nuts initially as well. Even though my partner's 2000 Golf hatch is set up the same way, it tokk me about six months to get used to it in my Treg. Give it time. You will never love the hatch lock, but you will get used to it.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (olsonjs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olsonjs* »_It is a little confusing (or maybe it's just late at night. But:
(1) when I unluck my Touareg with the button on the key, all doors always unlock,including the rear hatch.
(2) However, although i have the settings on "automatic unlock", whenthe car is stoped and turned off, the four door unlock and the rear hatch does not. The dealer has said that this is just the way it is, can't be changed.
Does anybody know any different? This is an annoyance. Is there a way to reprogram (i.e., for the dealer to reprogram) so that the rear hatch opens alson twith the four doors when the car is st on auto-unlock?
Thanks,
JSO

My Touareg unlocks all the doors (including the rear hatch) in every occasion (when I unlock with the key, when I take out the key, when I press the button...). It works fine from the very 1st. day...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (brucemcg)*

If your Touareg has some form of motorized rear hatch lid (I'm not very familiar with Touaregs, so forgive me if this is not applicable to type) you might want to have a look at adaptation channels 22, 23, and 24 of address 46, and see if it is necessary to adapt (train) the vehicle to know what the fully closed and fully open positions of the rear hatch are.
I recently replaced the controller module for the trunk lid on my Phaeton, and both the Phaeton tech and I were quite perplexed about the fact that the trunk lid release did not work at all after we put the new controller module in. After some investigation, we found that we needed to adapt (train) the module, telling it what the fully open and fully closed positions were. Once we did that, everything worked great.
Certain mechanized functions will 'self-adapt' - for example, power windows, electric tilt and telescope steering wheels, and electrically powered seats can be re-adapted just by powering them to each extreme end of movement (e.g. power window - fully down, fully up, then fully down again, adaptation is done and pinch protection is reset). Other modules require 'manual' adaptation using a diagnostic scan tool. The Phaeton trunk lid is one of them, perhaps the Touareg is similar.
Michael


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear hatch lock drives me crazy (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_If your Touareg has some form of motorized rear hatch lid (I'm not very familiar with Touaregs, so forgive me if this is not applicable to type) you might want to have a look at adaptation channels 22, 23, and 24 of address 46, and see if it is necessary to adapt (train) the vehicle to know what the fully closed and fully open positions of the rear hatch are.
I recently replaced the controller module for the trunk lid on my Phaeton, and both the Phaeton tech and I were quite perplexed about the fact that the trunk lid release did not work at all after we put the new controller module in. After some investigation, we found that we needed to adapt (train) the module, telling it what the fully open and fully closed positions were. Once we did that, everything worked great.
Certain mechanized functions will 'self-adapt' - for example, power windows, electric tilt and telescope steering wheels, and electrically powered seats can be re-adapted just by powering them to each extreme end of movement (e.g. power window - fully down, fully up, then fully down again, adaptation is done and pinch protection is reset). Other modules require 'manual' adaptation using a diagnostic scan tool. The Phaeton trunk lid is one of them, perhaps the Touareg is similar.
Michael

Thanks, as always, for your informative posts! Very interesting...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

